# Hello to All :)



## Bucephalus (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm new to Horse Forum and am excited about posting here. Unfortunately I dont own a horse but have ridden one before and own several guide books :roll: My favorite would have to be the Andalusian - I find them absolutely beautiful. I plan on taking riding lessons later this Spring so I hope to find loads of advice here. I love horses and almost every species of critter. Currently I own a senile cocker spaniel, a giant rabbit, and a lovable cat. I couldnt imagine my life without them and plan on adding a horse to my collection somewhere in my future. :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! there is plenty of advice here for sure  have fun!


----------



## Bucephalus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thankyou!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!! 
It's super nice here- we're glad to have 'ya!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice to see new faces :lol: 

Lyne.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!!   Nice to have you here!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum  im sure you will get pllllenty of advice on here


----------

